# Question about neutering 8 year old dog



## DoggyAsker (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a few question about neutering an 8 year old dog.

First of all, does the age affect the process, does it increase the risk of complications and by how much? Can complications be deadly at this age?

Also, I have a VERY hyperactive dog that runs almost 24/7. It has never been outside the garden (I have a large garden) so it's hyperactivity doesn't have to do with females as it just usually runs around aimlessly only to randomly lay own and sleep or trip over it's own leg. So, my question is, will neutering this dog cause a decrease in it's activeness? I'm hoping not, because I love it's hyperactive and silly nature and don't want it to change.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Neutering shouldn't affect his activity level, though a few would disagree with this. It will eliminate his ability to procreate and the risk for certain types of cancers.

His age shouldn't increase any surgical risk. Really, compared to spaying a female, it's a pretty simple surgery. Still, I like to have all the presurgical labs done (they're usually optional) to feel more comfortable with the anesthesia.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree - just be sure to have the bloodwork done before surgery to make sure everything is A-OK and he can withstand the anesthesia.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

You probably won't see much, if any change. temperament wise. As long as he's in good health, there should be no problems neutering him. I'd opt for the bloodwork pre-surgery if he hasn't had a blood panel done in while.


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

I just had my boy neutered at 8 (thank-you, Dogforums!) He recovered just fine - he was a bit stiff for a day or so, but he was right back to normal activity in under a week. 

We were just discussing his activity change this morning, oddly enough. What we've found is that he is much more playful and puppyish than before the neuter, but he has less 'restless' activity. We used to hear him in the night getting up, walking across the room, and plopping back down. Several times a night. Now he sleeps right through. Also, he doesn't ask to go outside 100 times a day, or spend all his waking hours plotting his escape. 

He does run around and play, jump, and generally act silly, if anything more than before. 

We have also found that he is much sweeter and more affectionate - consenting to belly rubs for the first time since puppyhood! 

Overall, my only regret about the whole thing is that we didn't do it years ago. 

Good luck!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I keep saying that you shouldn't expect any behavioral changes from neutering, but I know of at least one notable exception.

A friend had a beautiful Bernese Mountain Dog. Though she had no intentions of breeding him, she swears she had an agreement with the breeder to NOT have him neutered. I found this odd, but what do I know?

The poor dog suffered chronic UTI and was frequently on medications that seemed to make him irritable. Also, my neutered lab, and lots of other neutered males, had some issues with intact males.

At some point, the vet told her that the only long-term solution to his UTIs was to have him neutered - which she did.

I think this dog began to feel really good for maybe the first time in years. In fact, he was so happy and playful that he was a bit obnoxious - like a 140-pound puppy. My lab made peace with him and the became like two oxen in a yoke - joined at the hip and real buds.

Once he learned to control his new enthusiasm, he was an absolute delight and very much like a new dog.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> A friend had a beautiful Bernese Mountain Dog. Though she had no intentions of breeding him, she swears she had an agreement with the breeder to NOT have him neutered. I found this odd, but what do I know?


The breeder may have wanted him available for a future breeding, even if the pet owner had no intention of breeding him herself. Tis the situation with our podengo. We will never breed him, but his genes are extremely valuable to the growing podengo population in this country...so he gets to keep the family jewels for when there's an appropriate bitch to breed him to.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We recently had an 8 year old female spayed. She came to us as a retired show dog and had whelped 4 litters. Her breeder wanted a retirement home for her and we already had her littermate from the time she was 4 months old.

I saw absolutely no difference in our dog after she was spayed. We had pre- surgical blood work done on her and she came through the procedure with flying colors.


----------

